# Warhammer players



## Lord_Balmung (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone play Warhammer?


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 8, 2006)

define war hammer, the rpg, miniature war battles, 40k or the computer games there is quite a variety I used to play the rpg a long time ago


----------



## Lord_Balmung (Mar 9, 2006)

The miniauture war game....soory I wasn't specific.


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 9, 2006)

I play wrahammer 40K - Tau, Chaos Space Marines(Nightlords) and Space marines(Imperial Fists)


----------



## Foxtale (Mar 12, 2006)

Wood Elves, Tomb Kings
Tau, Thousand Sons
Dawn of War


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Mar 12, 2006)

I play the old school board game of warhammer quest just doesn't seem to bore me but its old


----------



## Styr (Oct 31, 2006)

Many years ago I used to have the Warhammer Fantasy game, however where i lived (in Devon) no one else played it. So despite collecting and painting i was unable to really test my tactial skills. I have since sold my copy of the game, however I have kept all of the armies books and still have the warhammer RPG book and subsequent add ons. 

I also bought Man O' War (sea battles in the warhammer world) but Games Workshop has cancelled this - the fools! I really want to continue collecting my fleets. 

I hear there is a new computer game coming out in the end of November that sounds akin to Medeivel total war but in the warhammer world, which sounds great.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 1, 2006)

Probably late 2007 Dawn of War 2 is coming out. So hopefully it'll have all units in it.
Warhammer Online is based on fantasy.


----------



## skie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, 
just come accross this thread.

ive just dustied off my warhammer quest game recently. ever since tried to find any character packs sale with no luck.

this game was great could play on your own or with friends.

ive also got a imperial army, small elf army and small orc army for warhammer.
huge space wolves army and small catachan army for 40k.
van sarr and orlock gangs for necromunda
human and orc teams for blood bowl.

games workshop games are good but expensive. 

if any one knows of warhammer quest expansion of character packs let me know

thanks simon


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 7, 2007)

you can get the expansion of character packs for warhammer quest from ebay if you are lucky but they pricey, I think they were going for around £30 for the single expansion of character. The game itself is going for about £80, I love that game so much


----------



## skie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks will try


----------



## mr_lazell (Jan 30, 2007)

Been a loooong time since I last played, sadly. I used to have an Undead army with Dark Elf allies back in the Warhammer Battle second edition/Ravening Hordes days. 

Good times. :0)


----------

